# Can HPV/cervical erosion affect fertility?



## cupcakebaby (Jul 24, 2011)

We went to ttc#3 however recently I had a cervical examination and I have the HPV virus and cervical erosion. (Mild) . Can this affect our chances? Thanks


----------

